# Arnott Gen 2's and winter/salt durability



## -Pascal (Dec 11, 2002)

Hi all,

In the course of remedying airbag issues and replacing the dead dampers on our allroad's suspension I'm going to install Arnott's Bilstein units all around. I was going to replace all bags with Arnott units while I'm there (2 out of 4 are leaky) and I may be convinced to go for the Gen 2's but I can't seem to find real-world reviews from owners ...

Our allroad is not a California showcar, it gets beaten on just like our Volvo, that means trailers, kids, stuff piled to the roof, stuff piled ON the roof; and with that we go off-roading into muddy/slushy/salty roads in -40 degrees all winter long. Do the Gen 2's make sense considering this usage or should I stick to the Gen 1 / oem replacements?

Looking for input from owners; thanks gang!


----------

